# Raw diet ? for cost and also allergies and skin issues



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Even with Raw- It will look worse before it gets better. You will need to give his body time to detox. I personally make my own when I feed raw.


----------



## tdana (Jan 31, 2014)

When you say you make your own... Can I ask more about that - is it easy and what do you include and where do you generally get it from


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

tdana said:


> When you say you make your own... Can I ask more about that - is it easy and what do you include and where do you generally get it from


There are tons of online sources including facebook pages to find out more in raw feeding.

Check your local library they may have books you can access there.


Most of my meat comes from the grocery store but many people buy the meat online or join co-ops.

Best of luck.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

The Many Myths of Raw Feeding

This is one of the websites that helped me when I first started feeding raw. I can't seem to find the other sites that I referred to. 

I started out feeding my group, chicken. I would give them chicken leg quarters with some thigh meat mixed in to make up the 20 oz. that they were supposed to be getting. It was cheap (leg quarters $.45 lb, and it was easy. I slowly started adding in other meats and organs and now they will eat anything. All of my meat is sourced from the grocery store and fed in it's original form. A couple of the greatest benefits of raw feeding, is that they have really nice clean teeth, and really strong jaw muscles. You don't get that from grinding their food. 
I did join some online yahoo groups which were a big help. 

I agree that sometimes things will look worse before they get better while the body detoxes, but that should only last a couple of weeks. If it has been a month, you should be seeing some improvement. 
Have you considered that maybe his allergies are environmental and have nothing to do with his food? Sometimes adding some Braggs apple cider vinegar to his food or water will help with allergies. I have recently read that honey or bee pollen is also good for allergies. 

One other consideration, when you buy "dog food" packaged and prepared for dogs, you have no idea what is really going into that food, which is why I prepare all of my dogs meals from human grade meats. 

Good luck with your raw feeding. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My girl's allergies were confirmed by an allergy test. It was then that I switched to raw. I can't remember how long it took to see changes.. maybe 2 months. One day I just realized that Molly wasn't scratching nearly as much as she used to. The red saliva stains on her paws (from licking) went away. She had had those stains for over a year. I agree with the poster who said that your dog's allergies could be environmental and not food related if you're not seeing any changes. 

I get my meat from grocery stores and a raw feeding co-op. She gets better meat than I do sometimes -- grass fed, no hormones, and etc beef and lamb.


----------

